# portable soda blaster question



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm eyeballing a 99 dollar 10lb soda blasting unit at Harbor freights right now. Anyone ever use one? If so, whats your experience and recommendations?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't help you, but curious what would you use it for?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a manual one, no problems. 

A frend had one of the mini units, had GREAT luck with it on models, paid him to blast more than a few H0 shells. 

How hard is it to get the media tho?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I would use it for a variety of things from models, to architectural elements that are layered in paint and are made of an unknown substance. I read that soda blasting (which uses common baking soda) is very effective on metals that tend to warp in sand blasters. It is also more aggressive than walnut shells. HF has some good prices on a regular sand blasting booth too, but I'm interested in the soda blaster for economy, as well as ecology and effectiveness. I just want more info before I go into it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh so it is like a sand blaster only softer and smaller granuals? Use it to remove labels, paint, mistakes in weathering?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

John,,, I'm not sure. I think it is mainly for metals that will warp from the heat generated by a sandblaster. Its more aggressive than walnut shells, but doesn't generate the heat.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

And here I thought a Soda Blaster was the non-alcoholic version of Zaphod Beeblebrox's Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I built a small soda blaster for use on HO equipment, and found it to be quite effective. With care, you can remove a single layer of paint, even remove lettering from a painted model. It definitely works on plastic, as well as removing rust from metal. 

If you're at all handy with plumbing parts, you could probably make one for a lot less than $99, but there is something to be said for just buying a tool that works.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm wonder if an old external mix airbrush could do it? Have to increase the air flow, but that media is close to paint pigment size and no binder! Might make a Fine Lettering removal tool. 

John


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, I'd go for it. I never thought of using soda for blasting media. I think it would work perfect for our model applications.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Talking about homemade jobs, found this on the internet. It's another "unstarted" project.

Shop made sand blaster


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 22 Nov 2010 10:38 AM 
And here I thought a Soda Blaster was the non-alcoholic version of Zaphod Beeblebrox's Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster. 


LOL!! Do you know where your towel is??


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the man that restores things for the pown shop on hist. ch. has his own show now, he had to restore old candy mach. he went out and had someone else soda blast it
because walnuts wouldnot cut it and sand warped it. it worked just fine.

richard


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 15 Nov 2010 03:55 PM 
I'm eyeballing a 99 dollar 10lb soda blasting unit at Harbor freights right now. Anyone ever use one? If so, whats your experience and recommendations? 

The post had be wondering what a soda blaster was. I have a soda blaster but not in that regard. I "blast" full soda cans at 200yards. Fun to watch them explode. Only exploding targets allowes in the peoples republic of NJ


Though I do like the other use too. Would come in handy when needing to blast thinner sheetmetal parts and frames without damaging.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 23 Nov 2010 05:47 PM 
Posted By rkapuaala on 15 Nov 2010 03:55 PM 
I'm eyeballing a 99 dollar 10lb soda blasting unit at Harbor freights right now. Anyone ever use one? If so, whats your experience and recommendations? 

The post had be wondering what a soda blaster was. I have a soda blaster but not in that regard. I "blast" full soda cans at 200yards. Fun to watch them explode. Only exploding targets allowes in the peoples republic of NJ


Though I do like the other use too. Would come in handy when needing to blast thinner sheetmetal parts and frames without damaging.


What are you "blasting" soda cans with at 200 meters Jason?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 23 Nov 2010 12:09 PM 
Talking about homemade jobs, found this on the internet. It's another "unstarted" project.

Shop made sand blaster

That's the one I based my soda blaster on. I used 1.5" PVC for the body, with a threaded cap at the top for filling, and a 1/4" quarter turn valve at the bottom to control the media flow. I used a cheap air gun as the nozzle, but in retrospect having the valve there lets the soda pack up in the tube. I should have used just the nozzle from the air gun. The whole thing cost me about $20, IIRC, and took a couple hours from start to finish.


A larger unit could be made from threaded iron pipe, up to several inches in diameter. PVC would work, but its pressure rating drops quickly as the diameter increases. You could of course just use a longer piece of pipe, but it gets impractical at some point, and a larger unit is needed for larger jobs. 


One thing to remember when using one like this - always turn the air on first, and off last. If the air isn't flowing, the media can clog the tube. As long as everything is dry, it's not hard to unclog it, but it's still a hassle.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the info. I guess I'll be H.F. Friday buying the machine. I've got so many projects around this house; the last thing I want to do is build a soda blaster (maybe in the future though


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 24 Nov 2010 06:52 AM 
Posted By xo18thfa on 23 Nov 2010 12:09 PM 
Talking about homemade jobs, found this on the internet. It's another "unstarted" project.

Shop made sand blaster

That's the one I based my soda blaster on. I used 1.5" PVC for the body, with a threaded cap at the top for filling, and a 1/4" quarter turn valve at the bottom to control the media flow. I used a cheap air gun as the nozzle, but in retrospect having the valve there lets the soda pack up in the tube. I should have used just the nozzle from the air gun. The whole thing cost me about $20, IIRC, and took a couple hours from start to finish.


A larger unit could be made from threaded iron pipe, up to several inches in diameter. PVC would work, but its pressure rating drops quickly as the diameter increases. You could of course just use a longer piece of pipe, but it gets impractical at some point, and a larger unit is needed for larger jobs. 


One thing to remember when using one like this - always turn the air on first, and off last. If the air isn't flowing, the media can clog the tube. As long as everything is dry, it's not hard to unclog it, but it's still a hassle.




Ken: Thanks for the feedback. I might try to make one of these then. There is a lot of nice brass plumbing on my "Nina" steamer (Live Steam forum). I'd like to clean it up a little.

What kind of pressure does it run on?


----------



## njp (Dec 6, 2008)

I was in Harbor Freight last week. They had a blaster that was the size of an air brush, for $20.00 or so.
Nick


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Badger mini grit blaster. Works just fine. I never thought of using soda as a medium for blasting. must give it a try.
Rod


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

It has just occured to me (after mentioning this subject on another forum) that fine powder, when exposed to a naked flame CAN explode. 
So...no naked lights..cigars..cigarettes or pipes!! and make sure any extractor fan is flameproof.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Ross. I don't smoke, and I will be doing it outside, but I do have a question (not that I doubt your warning,,, just curious) If its common baking soda, why is it explosive? I've used baking soda to put out small fires before. I'm assuming it is because of the super aeration that occurs under pressure, but if not that then why? Is the soda you use different?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished assembling the blaster. Here it is on my bench in my shop.








Its raining too much to try it out today, but as soon as I get a little sun.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Ross on 27 Nov 2010 07:17 AM 
It has just occured to me (after mentioning this subject on another forum) that fine powder, when exposed to a naked flame CAN explode. 
So...no naked lights..cigars..cigarettes or pipes!! and make sure any extractor fan is flameproof. 
A slight correction here... fine FLAMMABLE powder can be explosive when suspended in air. As far as I know, baking soda is not flammable. In fact, I've seen it used to put fires out in kitchens. Now, if you filled the soda blaster with flour, you could get some interesting results... I heard once that the Tredegar Iron Works in Richmond, VA had kegs of flour stashed in the roof. In the event of the Union Army taking Richmmond, they would release the kegs and ignite the cloud, exploding the building.

Bob, you asked about pressure. I've run it on as little as 10-15 psi, but it's pretty anemic at that point. It works best above 30 psi, and I can't really tell much difference between 40 and 100. Higher pressure means higher velocity, meaning more cutting power, but I suspect that there are enough restrictions in the system I built that there's a limit to how much pressure I can really achieve at the nozzle. To be honest, I just slapped something together to see if it would even work. It worked so well I never bothered to build a better one, and never tested it to see what the limits or requirements might actually be.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So, baking powder is not flammable,,,, Which makes sense to me. I lived in the Mid West and the South for a while and I am familiar with the dangers of silos and the explosions and fires that occur when the fine dust gets air born and static sparks ignite, so I'm no stranger to that danger. 
But you posed a more interesting question; Why would I use flour? Is that also an acceptable medium for blasting? 
If so, wouldn't a static charge also be a danger; especially since the dust is under pressure and being pushed through tubes of synthetic material at high speeds?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, flour and other flammable powders can explode. Witness the Douglas Starch Works explosion in Cedar Rapids, Iowa in May, 1919 
(See: http://www3.gendisasters.com/iowa/9...,-may-1919 for more info and photos.)

When I was in High School we had several Physics and Chemistry labs and some good teachers. Except one Physics teacher that was often (always) inebriated and did not "teach" much, spending most of the class time weaving in his chair behind the demonstration table at the head of the lecture hall. One day, he kept looking at the two florescent light tubes over the table and muttering "No, no, it would too dangerous."

The students in the front row kept asking what would be "too dangerous". He said he had an experiment/demonstration that he was supposed to perform for the class but it might damage the lights.

The students (not ME, I was struggling with my Geometry homework in the back row) kept egging him on to perform the experiment anyway. One suggested to do it in the sink next to the table which was not directly under the light fixture.

He shouted, "YEAH! that would be safer!" (which woke me up).

He went to the next room to retrieve the equipment for the demonstration. He came back with a length of rubber tubing, a candle, a match, a bag of "Gold Medal" flour and an empty coffee can (the kind where you used a key to unwind a strip from around the top to open it) and a small sheet of aluminium foil.

A hole had been poked in the side of the can near the bottom, through which he pushed an inch or so of the tubing into the can. Then he formed the foil around that end of the tubing and into a funnel shape. He put about a teaspoon of flour in the foil funnel.

He then lit a match and proceeded to ignite the candle. He dripped a small amount of wax into the bottom of the can and stuck the candle in that wax so it would stand up.

He then put the can in the sink, put the lid tightly on the can and blew into the other end of the hose.

The resultant dust explosion in the can blew the lid off and directly into the two florescent tubes, shattering them both.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

No contest on the metal dusts, and organic dusts from flour or wood, I know from experience that both those will ignite,,, and explode, but my question is; is baking soda flammable? 
Will it explode when you atomize it?And more clearly will it explode when it is subjected to a common heat source like a flame or an electrostatic discharge? Because I'm sure any material broken down into a fine dust will explode at some temperature higher than the flame of a candle or possibly even higher than an acetylene torch. So again, will baking soda explode when subjected to a candle flame? If so, why doesn't explode when thrown on a fire because I've put out grease fires with baking soda before.


----------



## paperbender1960 (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely nothing will get you thrown out of Denny's faster than lighting powdered coffee creamer to prove it can be done. At least that is what I heard... 

Glen


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 28 Nov 2010 02:31 PM 
No contest on the metal dusts, and organic dusts from flour or wood, I know from experience that both those will ignite,,, and explode, but my question is; is baking soda flammable? 
Will it explode when you atomize it?And more clearly will it explode when it is subjected to a common heat source like a flame or an electrostatic discharge? Because I'm sure any material broken down into a fine dust will explode at some temperature higher than the flame of a candle or possibly even higher than an acetylene torch. So again, will baking soda explode when subjected to a candle flame? If so, why doesn't explode when thrown on a fire because I've put out grease fires with baking soda before.



In my opinion, "Baking Soda" is NOT flammable nor an explosive dust. I have put out a grease fire (in a frying pan that had been left unattended on a stove too long) by flinging the contents of an open box of "Arm & Hammer Baking Soda" at it. Made a big mess to wipe up, but put out the fire and no explosion.

Dunno about "Baking Powder" for sure, but it is just Baking Soda with Tumeric (I think) added to it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Glen, 
I'll have to remember that the next time I'm in Denny's and the urge to fire up some coffee creamer hits me. 
Semper,,, I did a little experiment (inspired by your science teacher) on the baking soda and it did not explode. I think if you could get the air temperature in the can and the flame hot enough (maybe 2000 kelvin) then it might explode, but a candle didn't do the trick.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick: Can't wait to hear how it works. Get that weather straightened out.

We are going to Denny's tonite. I'll try lighting some creamer up. If it works, maybe we'll have a new fuel for our steamers.

I was helping my Dad (carpenter of 50 years experince) clean up on a job site when he had a brain fart and threw a scoop of sweep up on the fire. It was mainly saw dust. There isn't much difference between gasoline and saw dust.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 28 Nov 2010 04:02 PM 
Glen, 
I'll have to remember that the next time I'm in Denny's and the urge to fire up some coffee creamer hits me. 
Semper,,, I did a little experiment (inspired by your science teacher) on the baking soda and it did not explode. I think if you could get the air temperature in the can and the flame hot enough (maybe 2000 kelvin) then it might explode, but a candle didn't do the trick. 

That is exactly what I'd expect with baking soda... now try it again with baking flour -- uh -- just don't do it anywhere near to being under a light! Stand well clear of it too. And don't use much flour. Actually, too much flour might not work anyway.

Remember, "Safety Forced!"


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

HA! Good one,,, thats similar to the way I learned about except that to drive the story home the guy I was working with upon witnessing my stupidity, told me a story about a heavy smoker who blew him self up cleaning a cyclone dust collection system. I don't know if you have ever worked in a cabinet shop but those cyclone dust collectors have this area you can crawl inside that has a bunch of canvas bags as pre-filters. The air inside those things is thick with wood dust. The space is large enough for two adult men to set in comfortably. I could just see someone kicking back to relax with a peaceful smoke then, BOOM!!!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

My old Electrolux used to backfire nicely if it found flour while cleaning the kitchen. 
Scared the cat, got my attention, too. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I just Googled the question "Flammability of dispersed Baking soda" and the answer is here, http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_baking_soda_flammable
For those not wanting to look. It is'nt a danger. In fact it is a main ingredient of Dry powder fire extinguishers .

Rod


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link Rod,,, BTW,,, is flour an acceptable media for blasting?


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, so I've been waiting to see what the outcome of using a soda blaster for railroad projects. Has anyone tried to do anything yet? I've been wanting to get one for removing stubborn paint from rr cars.
Bob


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Baking Soda isnt a problem BUT NON Dairy Powerded Creamer is very dangerous if mixed in the air. 



Though the best explosion Ive seen was the Cement Truck


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 
Does that mean the non-dairy creamer injectors I am designing to spray creamer on my hot coffee while it is brewing over an open flame is a bad idea?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 14 Dec 2010 06:07 PM 
Jason, 
Does that mean the non-dairy creamer injectors I am designing to spray creamer on my hot coffee while it is brewing over an open flame is a bad idea? 

"Bad idea"??? Hmmm... that depends on whose name is indicated as the beneficiary on your Life Insurance.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

It looks like I won't be able to board the plane with some of those little packets of creamer in my pocket. "Honest, I was just trying to warm my coffee with this lighter". ATF will probably restrict posession, storage or transportation of non-dairy creamer to 1 pound. Fifty pounds or more will be considered a weapon of mass destruction.









Mythbusters is a great show and the episode where they blow up the cement truck is my favorite. There is no such thing as overkill when it comes to explosives.


----------

